# Black Egyptian Moraslat



## Mohamad Fathy (Dec 12, 2010)

Happy new year my friends
Show today male Black Egyptian Moraslat.
Also,I like to mention it will be offered from Egyptian Moraslat pigeon on Facebook (Event on Facebook) beginning of next Friday for a week, I am pleased your presence .. link: https://www.facebook.com/events/529448340412526/?ref=22 

url=http://www.0zz0.com]







[/url]


----------



## palestine (Aug 29, 2012)

*ربناا يباااركل اخي محمد ..
ان شالله تشووف خيرهم *


----------



## Mohamad Fathy (Dec 12, 2010)

شكرا عزيزي علي مرورك


----------



## Jason Heidlauf (Apr 2, 2012)

how do you interpret


----------

